# Shoshone run on New New Years Day 2011! Who's up???



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

I think I'm in, I had fun with you crazies last year. I think we need to bring back the jump at the ramp (as I saw in Peter's pictures) ....how did that get over looked last year!?!


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

See you there.


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

Looks like we are off to a good start! 

We will have to build Beth a kicker. One going into the river would be fun! 

Hobie, I'd love to photograph you on your sup again. If you are up for it lets get coordinated better as I missed you last year. Maybe I will try to take a early run to paddle myself then be ready to shoot more on the mass run of most everyone else. Anyhow I hope we can work something out this year. 

Peter Holcombe
www.HolcombePhotography


----------



## Fallingup (Feb 27, 2010)

I would love to do this with you guys! I havn't done it before, but heard about it and it looks like a great time!
Count me in! (if you dont mind a newcomer)
~Michelle


----------



## Stonewalker (Oct 7, 2006)

A small group from Grand Junction is planning on showing up about noonish. We are looking forward to it!! No swims...


----------



## smurf (Mar 8, 2006)

Count me in!


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Here is the 2009 video I made 

New Year's day 2009 on Shoshone on Vimeo

I've done it for the last 5 years (3-years ago it was 8 deg!) and it's been mid 20's and last year was the warmest at low 30s. Must be global warming! 

I will be driving all the way from Little Rock picking up someone from Kansas City to keep the streak alive!!


----------



## feats of strength (Oct 23, 2009)

I will be there!!!! New, Warm gear....same old boat and busted paddle!

Who brought the Apfelkorn last year? That ish was tasty!

This time Karen and I will be prepared for a post run dip at the hot springs too.


See y'all there!

Cheers,
Marc


----------



## feats of strength (Oct 23, 2009)

bump....
Just getting excited..haven't been in the boat in a while


----------



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

Ugh... MSU vs Alabama is at 11am on NYD. Possible revenge on Saban or ice cream headache? Goodness! Shoshone is becoming a tradition for me, but my alma mater my need my support (and I want to Saban go down). Decisions.

Marc - Won't be able to make the Red Wings game as I'll still be in MI. Let's try for Jan 10th! I'll send you a pm as it gets closer.


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

I hope the ice cream headache wins out. It would be great to paddle with you and hear all about your Grand trip! 

I am really glad to see people getting excited to paddle on opening day 2011!


----------



## CFlem18 (May 12, 2008)

100% keen. Anyone want to possibly carpool from Fort Collins/Front Range


----------



## ecarlson972 (Apr 24, 2007)

+ 1 from Fort Collins possibly!


----------



## coloradopaddler (Jun 16, 2005)

feats,
does that mean you are going to swim? 
I'm going to try to get up there for my first new year's day float. when i first got my dry suit, more than ten years ago, i put in at grizzly creek, solo, and the ice shelves were pretty much continuous until glenwood. can't decide if hot coffee or cold beer would be a better take out beverage though.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

coloradopaddler said:


> can't decide if hot coffee or cold beer would be a better take out beverage though.


Go with hot cocoa spiked with Rumpelmintz, winner every time.


----------



## feats of strength (Oct 23, 2009)

I may swim (test my new dry gear)......Passing around the bottle of Apfelkorn was just perfect.. Makes for a good reason to hit up the hobo springs and sober up for the drive back

Cheers!,
Marc


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

What are water levels likely to be? Class 3? Likelyhood of ice? Never paddled it, hesitate to paddle something for the first time in sub-freezing temps but you guys make it sound tempting.
P.


----------



## feats of strength (Oct 23, 2009)

Phil U. said:


> What are water levels likely to be? Class 3? Likelyhood of ice? Never paddled it, hesitate to paddle something for the first time in sub-freezing temps but you guys make it sound tempting.
> P.


Easy class 3 in pretty slow & forgiving current. Tolerance for the cold and a roll are what you need...but then again there was the guy on the Rip Board last year (it did not look pleasant)

See ya there!


----------



## Kendrick (Jul 8, 2010)

I'll be there (Noon you say?). I'll be taking my creeker.


----------



## Ryanrugger (Jun 7, 2005)

I am going to try to make it!


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Sure wish I had a dry suit.... but I'll be sportin' my leaky dry top + ripped dry pants and a shit ton of layers. Worked okay last year so, should be alright. Let's hope the temp is as mild as it was last year! Looking forward to the KICKER at the ramp! 2011!!!


----------



## jtnc (Aug 9, 2004)

Sounds fun, I should be there. May be able to carpool others from FC, but not fully certain where I'll be coming from yet.

John


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

*also from Fort Collins*

My wife and I may also be into a Shoshone run 1/1/11, sounds awesome.

Any other boaters from the Front Range that may want to carpool give me a text/call a number of days before to coordinate/commit. 

Lenny.
970.481.7158


----------



## smurf (Mar 8, 2006)

I boated Shoshone today. Good cold fun. No ice.


----------



## CFlem18 (May 12, 2008)

Not 100% sure where ill be for new years eve/day, but chances are ill be in the Fort. Give me a call if your interested in carpooling from the front range 724-816-2145


----------



## feats of strength (Oct 23, 2009)

smurf said:


> I boated Shoshone today. Good cold fun. No ice.


Nice...is the Glen Wave playable?


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

Sounds like a good group so far! Looking forward to paddling with you all again!


----------



## mvhyde (Feb 3, 2004)

I think I am down with this. Might bring the monkey child too, Henry thinks he can deal with it.


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm sure we'll head over and tie it into some skiing.


----------



## ch678 (May 6, 2007)

I just might be there myself. Didn't do much paddling this year. So, a New Year day run just might be the ticket to change things around a bit.

Carey
Aurora


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

Well, hell... is there room for a 13' Hyside? Row or Paddle?


----------



## feats of strength (Oct 23, 2009)

TakemetotheRiver said:


> Well, hell... is there room for a 13' Hyside? Row or Paddle?


I could see that..though I am not 100%


----------



## coloradopaddler (Jun 16, 2005)

tmttr,
you might be able to paddle one down there. i'm not 100% sure either but that would probably be the best way with apparently 860 cfs. i'll try to find out for you.


----------



## ski_kayak365 (Dec 7, 2003)

lol, Beth you rock. I'll bring some shovels and help launch us in!

Laurie, you better be coming for the headache!!

Gannon, Hobie, Peter, will be good to see you guys and paddle.

I'll be in route from Flagstaff then Junction on new years if anyone from the southwest needs a ride. Leaving Flag on the 29th, coming back on the 2nd.

Josh


----------



## Mr. Shlitzenturkey (Jul 8, 2009)

Alright here's the beta Jimmy asked for, this is more paddle boat/oar rig beta:
Read & run to the all day wave
Boney above the wall with a tight dropin at the top of the wall section then the normal left to right pull in the middle 
The crux is at Tombstone, it's tight, boney, and ugly
Maneater is straight forward although alittle thin in the middle
A 13ft boat should be fine I wouldn't run it in anything bigger


----------



## buckmanriver (Apr 2, 2008)

I plan on making the descent in a shredder. Heading in from Breakenridge if anyone needs a ride. The more inflatables the better.


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

*Car pool from Fort Collins*

My wife and I are most likely meeting 1 other in Denver and then heading to Shoshone. What is the approx time everyone is planning on meeting and I'm assuming meeting at the take-out would be the easiest?

Any Front Range Paddlers are welcome to call/text me about carpool details.

Thanks, Lenny.
970.481.7158.


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

Meet at 12:00 noon at Grizzly Creek (shoshone take out)


----------



## LanceDog (Aug 24, 2009)

Len,Lenny is that you? you know who else is going to be there. See you there buddy, about time I get to paddle with ya. P.S gotta lotta snow up here....HAPPY X-MAS TO ALL AND TO ALL A GOOD NIGHT.


----------



## ecarlson972 (Apr 24, 2007)

So is there any problems getting a 13" oar rig down at that flow? I dont have a dry suit so I am thinking about bringing the raft instead!


----------



## buckmanriver (Apr 2, 2008)

A 13 foot raft will make work but its going to be grad III technical.


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

*LanceDog...*

Dude...it is me, long time no chat. Pen says hello. Good news and bad news for ya....good news is that IT'S ME, ok I hope that's good news. Bad news...Pen and I will be out of town visiting parents over New Years, we just confirmed last night. This is of course good news for us but bad news cause we don't get to boat together on 1/1/11. But I got a new boat a few weeks ago, a Med Fluid Solo, and I still have to take it on its first run...any ideas for after New Years weekend?

Have a great Christmas and New Years and lets stay in touch, we still want to meet your family.

L & P.




LanceDog said:


> Len,Lenny is that you? you know who else is going to be there. See you there buddy, about time I get to paddle with ya. P.S gotta lotta snow up here....HAPPY X-MAS TO ALL AND TO ALL A GOOD NIGHT.


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

Meet at 12:00 noon at Grizzly Creek (shoshone take out)


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Sounds good Peter, I've been chatting with a crew and we hadn't established a time, so I'll go ahead and say high noon at the TO. 

Should we start taking about carpool schtuff? 

I'm in Boulder and although I am not opposed to driving, my 4 door toyota camry sedan might not like it - but I'll be happy to load her up if need be....we'll just need to leave EARLY-er.

Whadoya'llsay?


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

If you happen to have a Monarch season pass you know you get three free days at Sunlight. Not the most exciting place by far, but were staying over on Saturday night to ski it on Sunday. Probably also pay a short visit to Penny Hot Spriings.

I like free.


----------



## MustacheTheGauley (Feb 16, 2010)

Add another to the list of attendees!
I have a mini-me if someone would like to paddle that w me otherwise I hope to bring something small to row.
I am at 720.635.4700
Derrick Rouen-My-Boat


----------



## jtnc (Aug 9, 2004)

I'll see you all at noon for a lap or two! If the forecast is right (high of 19) it'll be fun to see how much ice collects on boats, pfds, etc. I know I collected a fair amount today at ~40F on Numbers.

Likely will ski sunday either at Sunlight or Copper on the way home.

John


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

coloradopaddler said:


> tmttr,
> you might be able to paddle one down there. i'm not 100% sure either but that would probably be the best way with apparently 860 cfs. i'll try to find out for you.


Jim, are you heading up there? If so, when, and could we carpool?

Eric, Michelle- interested in sharing a paddle boat?


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

I drove through the canyon at 9:00 this morning and I had never seen the river so low. The USGS stations don't show anything dramatic but I wondered if something was up at the dam or if ice was a problem. I wanted to pull off to take pictures but the off ramps were unplowed and looked sketchy. From the highway, China Wall was a boulder field that looked like you could walk across but would not be navigable. At two this afternoon, while coming back through the canyon, I got off at Grizzly and went back up to Shoshone. Everything looked passable and like it has looked every other day. Any ideas? If it was ice, it hasn't been terribly cold but is forecasted to be for the next few days. Anyhow, I attached a photo of the top of China Wall from this afternoon.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

OK, so i'm not crazy! Something did happen to all the water yesterday morning. Below Glenwood it dropped to less than 700 CFS and that would include the 500+ CFS coming in from the Fork. I still don't know what was going on and not too concerned but it definitely was weird to see the entire riverbed. 

Not sure it that was good for the fish though.


----------



## feats of strength (Oct 23, 2009)

Gremlin said:


> I drove through the canyon at 9:00 this morning and I had never seen the river so low. The USGS stations don't show anything dramatic but I wondered if something was up at the dam or if ice was a problem. I wanted to pull off to take pictures but the off ramps were unplowed and looked sketchy. From the highway, China Wall was a boulder field that looked like you could walk across but would not be navigable. At two this afternoon, while coming back through the canyon, I got off at Grizzly and went back up to Shoshone. Everything looked passable and like it has looked every other day. Any ideas? If it was ice, it hasn't been terribly cold but is forecasted to be for the next few days. Anyhow, I attached a photo of the top of China Wall from this afternoon.


 
How fun would it be to put on some waders and do a New Years zombie walk down Shosho!


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

Looks to be good and cold on NYD but I am still looking forward to paddling. See you all at Noon.


----------



## MustacheTheGauley (Feb 16, 2010)

Merry New Year!!
I have not found anyone to paddle the mini me w me sooo, any inflatables paddling w an extra spot? 
Derrick Rouen-My-Boat
720.635.4700


----------



## davidcrockett (Mar 28, 2005)

See y'all there.


----------



## coloradopaddler (Jun 16, 2005)

tmttr,
I got home from a job in time to make it up there and found out hol has strep throat. we were going to leave yesterday but now we will be staying home.


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Folks in my crew have dropped like flies, but I think the driver is still in, which is crucial to my attendance tomorrow. 
Just wanted to get a head count to see who is in and who is out...

Peter, in case my ride bails, could I hop in with you? You're in Boulder, right?


Beth


----------



## feats of strength (Oct 23, 2009)

We may have room for ya for an 8am departure from Golden...I just checked the weather and I am hoping not to wuss out myself!

14 for a high in Glenwood tomorrow.... sounds nice!


----------



## Ryanrugger (Jun 7, 2005)

I made my way to vail last night to go riding today but it is to cold for snowboarding. Sooooo i guess I will go kayaking on new years day! I'm already in glenwood and ready to go. Let the ice cream headacheS commence!


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

I got 2 runs in at Eldora before I threw in the towel today...for some reason I'm hell bent on paddling tomorrow though: )

NOOOOOO on the ice cream headache Ryan, we will ALL be staying up right! Snot freeze is inevitable but NOOOOOO ice cream headaches!

Thanks Feats, I'll let you know!

Beth


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

...and the final fly in my posse just fell...so sad...
Marc, will you PM me your number or send me yours?

B


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

> Marc, will you PM me your number or send me yours?


Wait that was 2 ways of saying the same thing...here's my number -
303 four 44 four 713

B


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

I am still in!!! Big time. I am bringing the big boat and planning to keep her up right (I think I just cursed myself). 

It will be cold, but that is the price you pay to be in this club. 

Beth, I am dropping my wife and kid off at Copper on the way and might ski a run or two on the way back if time allows. If that sounds OK I'd bet we could squeeze you in. Email or call me on my cell at 303.665.5878.


----------



## feats of strength (Oct 23, 2009)

3038599675....I pray Syd don't bail...!!


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

..and Peter Holcombe saves the day not only with a ride but hooking me up with a Hero. Kept meaning to repair my burn and kept putting it off. My play boat worked fine last year, but I'm psyched to be in a big boat this year...F*ing COLD OUT THERE!!!

Thanks anyway Marc, I'll see you at the TO!

See you guys in 2011!

~Beth


----------



## cheifitj (Jun 25, 2008)

I am sad that I can not make it this year due to injury. (Surgery on my knee was on Monday) I was looking forward to it, next year I hope to join. See you in the spring.

-Jon


----------



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

*See you at noon*

I'll be there for a noon paddle with 1 or 2 others.
Happy New Year!
-Sean


----------



## feats of strength (Oct 23, 2009)

Be safe and warm out there!!! I am out 

Happy New Year!!!


----------



## Max's Dad (Jan 5, 2010)

*Shoshone Redux*

Trip from Winter Park took a lot longer than expected, so we arrived at Grizzly just as the 18 brave souls had finished the run.

Any takers for either this afternoon or for tomorrow? Call three 0 three 9 three one 989 three.

Magnus


----------



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

*Great Day*

Great day today. Soooo Cold! @11 degrees when we put on.
Awesome paddling with everyone.
I posted some pictures from today at:
Welcome to Facebook
Feel free to tag yourself and anyone else you know.

If I get some more photos from the photographer that was there (Avery), I will post those as well.

Hope to see you all again on the river when its a bit warmer.
-Sean


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

It was great paddling with you all today, Thanks for coming out and making it great. 

Please post any links to pictures on Facebook or other sites like Sean did. I'll get mine up soon! 

Hope to paddle with you guys again soon.


----------



## CO.rafter (Oct 10, 2010)

good work!!!!!!


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

Lots of photos and a few videos from NYD on my facebook wall. 

Check em out! Make sure to tag you and anyone else you know. 

Peter Holcombe | Facebook


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

ski_kayak365 said:


> lol, Beth you rock. I'll bring some shovels and help launch us in!
> 
> Laurie, you better be coming for the headache!!
> 
> ...


Well sorry I missed it after a 5 year run...BUT I got with the Arkansas crew and ran the Cossatot. If anybody here has run it it was pretty fun...most of the run is 2+ 3- until you hit the falls which is 3+ 4-.

I ran it twice on Thursday at 75 fricking degrees and was sweating! NYD it really dropped the temps to 45 or so. I was sweating like crazy bundled up yaking on NYD here in Arkansas!!


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

1.1.11 Sho run was the shit! It was really nice to be on the river with all of ya!

I have pics up on fb too but I think we need to be "friends" for you to see them, so here they are on flickr.

I almost bailed yesterday after everyone that I had made plans to go with bailed, but I am so glad I didn't! Actually, I almost bailed even after getting there since it was so cold, but would have surely regretted that! Who needs a dry suit anyway; )

Happy New Year!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/organize/?start_tab=sets


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

I don't know why I can't just link it right to the New Year's Day album, but it the link seems to pull up all my albums - anyway...they're the first one, its pretty obvious.


----------



## davidcrockett (Mar 28, 2005)

Here is a working link to ednaout's photos:

New Year's Day 2011 - a set on Flickr

Thanks for posting them!


----------

